# Cormocephalus rubriceps.



## Violet (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Zealand Giant Centipedes.*

I have two of these, both still juvenile and around 10cm in length. Adults are orange in colour and can grow up to 25cm long, I have seen a preserved specimen at Auckland Museum that was atleast 30cm in length. There is very little known about this species.

C. rubriceps 1 – The slightly larger then the two. 








C. rubriceps 2 – This one looks as though it’s about to molt (Note: the orange colouring)








For some more info on giant kiwi invertebrates check this website out.

Thanks for looking, I will try and answer any questions to the best of my ability


----------



## Steven (Jun 26, 2010)

Interesting stuff 

are they really THAT rare as i've heard of in NewZealand or just common/rare in certain parts of new Zealand ?

Do you have a picture or a link to such orange adult specimen,
sounds impressive :drool:


----------



## dtasrt_lk (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice photos, rarely see things from NZ 

However I do not believe rubriceps can reach such large sizes. Maybe a long time ago.. but no more than 20cm, which is still quite big mind you. I still find guessing centipede lengths difficult and often when specimens are preserved in bottles they can appear bigger . 

Interesting fact though, C. rubriceps occurs in Australia as well but here specimens do not reach lengths above 6-7cm.

Steven, in case your not aware of this image floating around the internet: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/114/259374407_ff41a394d5.jpg (Its 18cm)

C. rubriceps is fairly common in the north of NZ, not so much down south (and even south of the north island). All large specimens I have heard of have come from around the Auckland region.


----------



## Violet (Jun 27, 2010)

The main threat facing New Zealand Giant Centipedes today is introduced mammalian predators, mainly rats. In all readings ive done on C. rubriceps every one states maximum size is 20 or 25cm then usually adds something along the lines of “But these sizes are only found on off shore predator free islands” Im not sure weather this means that predators get the larger ones on the mainland meaning they rarely get a chance to reach full size or weather the population has experianced dwarfism due to lack of the larger individuals breeding.

The muesum specimen was pinned not bottled, I lay my forearm right over it and it was definatly larger then 25 cm. But i am unsure weather this was a particularly ancent specimen, a freak occurance or a size that they can reach on predator free islands.

C. rubriceps are fairly common around the Auckland area. The two I own are the largest I have seen wild. 

However around a year ago I found a dead specimen inside my holiday home on Waiheke Island wich is not a predator free; rats, mice and hedgehogs are just as common there as on the mainland but large parts of the island are still native bush. The pede is only slightly larger then mine but abit wider and it had the adult colouration. Unfortunatly I kept it on my windowsill for afew months and the sun has faded it. :wall:
Heres some photos anyway though.














I suspect It would have been slightly larger then this when it was alive but has shrunk as it dried.


More pictures of adults.

http://pioneerunion.ca.schoolwebpages.com/images/pageitems/2863/p83181960_3154.jpg?sc_id=1204561009

http://www.landcareresearch.co.nz/r...vertebrates/invertid/bug_details.asp?Bu_Id=66


----------



## Steven (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanx for the info guys. 

I know a provider of inverts from New-Zealand, but he's more from the Wellington area, and i've been asking about C.rubriceps for a while but he told me they are very rare (read: he never saw one) so i guess it's correct they only occur in the upper-north part.


----------



## Violet (Jun 27, 2010)

Steven said:


> Thanx for the info guys.
> 
> I know a provider of inverts from New-Zealand, but he's more from the Wellington area, and i've been asking about C.rubriceps for a while but he told me they are very rare (read: he never saw one) so i guess it's correct they only occur in the upper-north part.



I was under the impression that it was illegal to export any native fauna out of New Zealand. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Violet (Jul 3, 2010)

I went collecting today and got two adults, the largest is around 15cm in length and looks very much like the photo dtasrt_lk posted. They are just settling in now, I will get photos ASAP.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 3, 2010)

Violet said:


> I was under the impression that it was illegal to export any native fauna out of New Zealand. Correct me if I am wrong.


Not sure, but NZ velvet worms make their way into the trade, although uncommon.  

Looking forward to some more pics, Violet!  I really dig this species.


----------



## Violet (Jul 4, 2010)

I managed to get a couple of photos of one of the adults this morning. This is the larger of the two, I would say around 14cm in length. This one is in temporary housing at the moment.













The photos are not the best but I was trying my hardest to disturb him/her as little as possible.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 4, 2010)

That size potential surprised me, I'd like to see one that was at least 20cm.  Seems like I saw one on Youtube that was walking around and pretty big.


----------



## Violet (Jul 6, 2010)

Moved the larger one into a permanent enclosure today and got afew more pictures.

























Enjoy


----------

